# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  ذخیره کردن ورودی

## hooooman

سلام
راهنمایی می خواستم . اولش چون مبتدی هستم نمیدونستم درباره مشکلم چی رو تو سایت جستجو کنم 
من ورودی کاربر رو میگیرم و در جدول ذخیره می کنم . قبل از ذخیره از فیلتر :

$post=_filter_var_($post,*FILTER_SANITIZE_STRING*);
استفاده میکنم . مثلا ورودی کاربر 

*"<script>**alert**('test')</script>"
*
هستش . حالا داخل جدول اینجوری ذخیره میشه
''

من میخوام ببینم چجوری میشه که اصلا اینجور ورودیها داخل جدول INSERT نشن؟

----------


## roxment

strip_tags() کمک می کنه تمامی تگها حذف بشن 
https://www.php.net/manual/en/function.strip-tags.php

----------

